# How Old Are 'Adult' Bettas At The Store?



## TiffanyP (Jun 29, 2013)

I was just curious if anyone knew approximately what age the adult bettas are at stores? Are they usually around the 1 year range? Or do they sometimes get older bettas?

Reason I ask is because of my betta, Pascal. He's never been an overly active fella, but I don't believe he's sick in the slightest either. I'm wondering if he has some vision problems too, as when I feed him I usually have to put the tip of my finger in the water near the pellet so he can find it. Not an issue at all for me, I just wonder if maybe he's an older betta. I just didn't know if stores sold bettas that were 2+ years old. 

Thanks for your thoughts


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

At Petco they told me they're around 8 months old, but the lady seemed clueless about everything and also told me to buy a 1/3 gallon tank so... -__-

But I've also bought some "adult" bettas that have hardly been out of fryhood. I think it really just depends!


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

It depends on who shipped them the fish, really. They're usually around a year because the fins have filled out and they're larger in size to look pretty in people's tanks.
They're are younger fish and older fish, too, on both sides of the extreme.

If he's not ill, it could just be his personality too. Each has their own like people do.


----------



## TiffanyP (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm not worried about him too much - I really do think that he's simply a pretty laid-back fish, I'm just curious if they sell older bettas or not


----------



## mellcrowl (Jan 20, 2013)

I agree with the others. I've bought older fish that lived out the last remaining months of their lives with me and I've bought tiny fry that lived for years from pet stores. It really just depends.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Most of the time it is between 4-8 months old. Ive seen baby betta as young as 7 weeks which is way too young imo.


----------



## PunkinOfSteel (Aug 24, 2013)

From what I've seen they are almost a year old. PetSmart (my local one anyway) has started breeding their own Bettas so they arrive alot younger, closer to 6 months while their females are more so 5 months, some are even still in the "fry" age, like the bigger of the "Baby Bettas" at PetCo.


----------

